# Horse Walker Surface help



## MillionDollar (5 December 2007)

What surface does everyone prefer for a horse walker? I'm thinking of rubber bricks? Does anyone know where I can get them at a reasonable price?

The walker will be 50' in diameter with an 8'3" walkway.

Any help would be MUCH appreciated


----------



## alicedove (5 December 2007)

Lots of people use concrete, is that not something you want? To harden them up in walk?


----------



## showjump (5 December 2007)

My friend used to have sand, now she had concrete with rubber matting fitted on top. The horses shoes last longer this way.


----------



## MillionDollar (5 December 2007)

There will be concrete underneath but I think that alone will just be too dangerous and hard on their legs.

There is the option to have the same as the arena, drainage, stone and then sand and rubber on top, but I don't think this would be great? Although it would be a lot cheaper, but higher maintanence.


----------



## Tierra (5 December 2007)

Ours has a sand / rubber bits surface down on it, although i have to say its really struggling with the weather we have atm. Its useable of course! But a bit puddly.

Are you having it covered or open?

Id shy away from concrete alone for sure, wouldnt fancy mine walking concrete circles :|


----------



## MillionDollar (5 December 2007)

That is one option, it won't get boggy as the contractors we have doing the work have done amazing job with the arena, they are fab doing drainage even in our clay soil.

How is yours to maintain? Does it get deep at all?

Ours will have no cover to begin with. We were having a Monarch 36' built in a barn, but it was going to be too tight, so we're now having a Kylix 50' but not having a roof.

 [ QUOTE ]
  Id shy away from concrete alone for sure, wouldnt fancy mine walking concrete circles

[/ QUOTE ] 

Exactly my thoughts too!


----------



## MillionDollar (5 December 2007)

I wonder if sand and rubber would be ok? It is a huge walkway (8'3") so they would walk in the exact same line all the time, and because it's so big I could take the quad bike in with the leveller on  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Argh, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Tierra (5 December 2007)

Its not too bad really. We've had a LOT of rain here recently and it has some standing water on it atm but its quite minimal. They're coming in with slightly dirty legs just below fetlock area but nothing more (cept the babies who like to splash a bit ;p)

They surface has to be shovelled back in once a week as it all moves to the very outside and thats when the puddling tends to occur. Its definitly not deep at all! Its also soft enough so that the ones who get slightly excited a) wont slip (would worry me on concrete) and b) cant possibly jar their legs).

We'd be lost without ours


----------



## ihatework (5 December 2007)

TBH I'd avoid putting a loose surface on it, you'll be forever having to level it and all poo's etc will get trashed in it.

Some form of rubber surface is ideal, fitted matting or the smaller slabs/bricks. Easy to maintain and better on the horses legs and shoes.


----------



## harmony_ (5 December 2007)

how much are you looking to build a horse walker? D:


----------



## MillionDollar (5 December 2007)

There are so many pros/cons to everything. I would like rubber bricks TBH.

I'm really hoping to get everything done for £10k. The walker is £6,500 but then I have the fence and groundwork to do. I was getting a Monarch 36' horse walker for £12k with fence and floor plus ground work. But now I'm going for a Kylix 50'.


----------



## Bosworth (5 December 2007)

I would just put rubber matting down - I looked into the rubber bricks and they were seriously expensive. Rubber matting on concrete will be easy to sweep clean - I have used walkers with the arena surface of sand and rubber and it is a nightmare - horses mess in it - then walk it round. Eventually they are just walking round in sh*t, the drainage becomes blocked and no longer drains. if you put in kick boards and rubber matting you can just sweep up after the horses. And no levelling needed.


----------



## kanter (5 December 2007)

Rubber pavoirs is the only safe and practical surface IMO -  think it will cost about 2 - 3k though
Concrete: wears away and gets v slippy - dangerous
Rubber mats - slippy when wet and edges curl up, also dangerous
Any type of atrificial surface will track up in no time, and is impossible to keep clean.


----------



## kanter (5 December 2007)

Not sure which ones they used in the last yard I was at - they made a zig zag pattern and were brilliant in all weathers - if you google "rubber pavers horse walker" you get loads of hits


----------



## Bossanova (5 December 2007)

We have rubber bricks in ours and theyre fab- never slippery, never puddley and it makes cleaning the darn thing so much easier.
Cant abide people who walk their horses on concrete!!


----------



## Rowreach (5 December 2007)

Trust me on this, when we put in our first walker about 15 years ago, we tried practically every surface imagineable (except concrete, would never use that) and I can honestly say that rubber paviours are the only way to go.  Now when anyone asks me about walkers, I say spend your money on the surface.  Clayden did our first rubber floor - it was about £2000 I think, but it lasts years and years.  Hope this helps.


----------



## MillionDollar (5 December 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'm definitely going for rubber pavers, I think in the long term they will be the best  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Just a dman shame they're going to cost £4,500


----------



## henryhorn (5 December 2007)

I haven't got a walker but rubber bricks sound the best option, plus a small tractor with a leveller thing behind it, all you will need to do is drive it and pick the muck up from one place, then hose afterwards. 
How are your stables getting along, ours come in less than two weeks!
Massive amount to do once they are in, build a secure tackroom , board half the school off so it's safe if a horse ever gets loose, build muck heap ramp, small toilet area etc.
It will be so nice not having c blasting her music all over the yard and for everything to be under one roof..


----------



## penderryn (20 August 2008)

Did you go for the pavers in the end, who did you get them from, and what did they eventually cost?  Did you install them or was a specialist needed?  Did you look at mats as an option? Sorry lots of questions, but I am looking at the same walker as well and get all sorts of different advice on surfaces and costs?  You seem to have gone through the same experience, so your result would be good to know.  Thanks


----------



## penderryn (20 August 2008)

Claire, sorry if repeating, new to this forum lark! 

 Did you go for the pavers in the end, who did you get them from, and what did they eventually cost? Did you install them or was a specialist needed? Did you look at mats as an option? Sorry lots of questions, but I am looking at the same walker as well and get all sorts of different advice on surfaces and costs? You seem to have gone through the same experience, so your result would be good to know. Thanks


----------

